# is this for real??



## sepiroth18 (Oct 29, 2007)

check this out guys..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdfAXNDppVc...feature=related


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

thats been posted so many time I cant count. NO its not a piranha.


----------



## sepiroth18 (Oct 29, 2007)

hehehe.. yeah figured it out... sorry guys...


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

maknwar said:


> thats been posted so many time I cant count.


x2
I feel like hurting something for some odd reason.
*here bunny, bunny, bunny.*


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

It is an ATF (African Tiger Fish or Hydrocynus Goliath)


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Wow.....this is proably a stupid question, but can you keep those as pets?!


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Piranha Dan said:


> Wow.....this is proably a stupid question, but can you keep those as pets?!


I think you can, but they get big.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

LOL i posted that bad boy a few weeks ago


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

you'd probably have to keep one of those monsters in a pool. Not really a practical sized fish for most hobbiests.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Yes, you can buy those as pets. Normally, they are around the $300 range for a 2"-3" sized fish.

As above, you would need a pool to truly house them as adults.


----------



## badman (Oct 29, 2006)

African Tiger Fish= NOT A PIRANHA!

People are tricked into believing almost anything they are told... Plus Piranhas are SOOOO much better looking than that ugly thing


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Are you guys sure?

I think it's a S. altuvei.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> Are you guys sure?
> 
> I think it's a S. altuvei.


smartass


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Sorry, my school has java turned off so I'm embedding the video to see it.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

its a pacu







HAHA!!!

looks nothing like a Piranha to me


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Topic moved...somewhere else!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i see this video posted weekly on pfury lol


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

it is a cichlid


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

anything with teeth that ISNT a shark much be a piranha.....


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

its a gold fish


----------

